# Breckenridge CO for Spring Break? Or somewhere else?



## Xchupa (Jan 1, 2015)

So originally was thinking Steamboat for spring break but after some responses I got I'm second guessing it...

Myself and three other guys are going early March (5th-10th) and wanted to know how Breckenridge stacks up for quality of snow/pow/slopes, nightlife and snowbunnies. Quality of the boarding is priority #1, but still looking to have a good time when the boarding stops.

People that responded to the steamboat post tore it apart which kinda surprised me but the only place I've been to in CO is Keystone so I have little basis of comparison.

Also interested in Aspen or maybe Vail but looking for info from people in the know. I'm also posting a copy of this under the Nightlife section as I'm trying to get a good amount of responses to base this trip off of.

Thanks in advance people your input is appreciated!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Go to aspen, its way better. Vail and Breck suck

You don't need 2 threads for the same thing.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

the concept of snowbunnies seems to be a myth, possible originally created by the movie "Hotdog" from the '80s. Although, it would be interesting to get other's perspectives on this.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They have aged into snowlions.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

but are there really single women prowling the ski resorts looking for guys to hook up with? It seems that they are already attached and are there with their husbands/boyfriends... ??


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

No matter where you go it will be a sausage factory. 

If you go to a major resort you will see about the same. I had a great time at Whistler for nightlife, tons of friendly girls were there. 

Could've been a fluke though. Haha


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They are around for sure. There are ones with husbands that don't care they have husbands.....


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> They are around for sure. There are ones with husbands that don't care they have husbands.....


so you've met my wife.....


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Lookin' for a "Sugar Momma", head to Aspen. Lookin' for some form of STD's, head to Breck. Lookin' for a combo package....Vail.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're really looking for "snow bunnies" you have to know where to look. Frozen food section of the grocery store, yoga studio, off the beaten path dive bars. Everything else is a gnargoyle. 

As far as Breck goes. Go to Aspen if you're over 30, go to Breck if you're under 30.


----------



## Xchupa (Jan 1, 2015)

Okay thanks for the info. Seems most people get hung up on the snowbunnies part of the post but like I said some good boarding is a priority, the scenery is is secondary.

Crowds and lines, snow quality, ease of getting around....?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go to Aspen.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

I find the snowbunnnies part interesting because I've noticed the lack of single girls on the slopes lately - but see, I've had nearly a 2 decade hiatus, when I was in my teens there were lots of single teen girls on the slopes that were there with friends, clubs, etc. At my current age of 37, I've noticed the girls I would normally flirt with are all there with their husbands, boyfriends, kids, etc. 

I think the bottom line is that for most people, skiing/boarding is a social sport and you don't see very many lone people on the slopes at all.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> They have aged into snowlions.


They've aged into Cameron Diazes' neighbor in Something About Mary.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you're really looking for "snow bunnies" you have to know where to look. Frozen food section of the grocery store, yoga studio, off the beaten path dive bars. Everything else is a gnargoyle.
> 
> As far as Breck goes. Go to Aspen if you're over 30, go to Breck if you're under 30.


This is pretty spot-on. Honestly, I found the social scene to be more relaxed at Aspen than I did in B-Ridge and Vail. Generally, the snow is better in Aspen, too. There are some great people and spots in Breck and Vail, don't get me wrong. 

Order of Social Preference:
Aspen, Breck, Vail (Unless there is an Event Weekend going on.)

Order of Riding Preference:
Aspen, Vail, Breck (Breck and Vail get stupid crowded! Shiz gets tracked-out fast and people are testy. I've personally seen an Angry Snowboarders almost break-out into a fight with stupid tourons.)

:no2:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Did I almost fight someone in front of you?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

No no no. Someone got lippy with you in the Independence lift line. Some foreigners.

I meant to say "Angry SnowboarderS" so as not to blatantly throw you under the bus. Sorry for failing to press the "s" hard enough. Ha!


----------



## kafro (Jan 3, 2014)

Breck, and all the front range resorts, will be more crowded. Snow will be great everywhere but go farther West for a better ski trip.


----------

